# [Work-around] unzip fails to extract files on FreeBSD 10.0



## asteriskRoss (Aug 29, 2014)

I have created (and submitted) a new port that has a zipped distribution file (OVMF-X64-r15214.zip).  The port works fine on FreeBSD 9.2, but fails on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 as some of the files fail to extract. My Makefile has the USES= zip line.  When I run unzip(1) by hand I see that two of the files are skipped:

```
unzip: skipping non-regular entry 'BUILD_INFO'
unzip: skipping non-regular entry 'LICENSE'
 extracting: README  
 extracting: OVMF.fd
```
I found this report on the freebsd-current mailing list and related bug report (187315) that appears to be the same issue.  What is the best thing to do here?  My objective is to generate build logs to demonstrate that my port works, but can my port be considered ready if it doesn't work on the latest FreeBSD release?  For this particular port, the missing files are non-critical so I could implement a work-around but the "right" answer is for the unzip process to work correctly.  I expect there are other ports where the missing files will be critical.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: unzip fails to extract files on FreeBSD 10.0*

I chose to implement a work-around, checking OSVERSION in the port's Makefile and forcing the use of archivers/unzip for FreeBSD versions affected by the bug in native unzip.  Port to be submitted very shortly...


----------

